# Link For 2014 Ultegra 6800 Chain



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

Does the Sram PowerLock connector, or another brand like KMC, work for the Shimano 6800 chain? I've been using Sram connectors for my Shimano chains for years on my 9 speed systems.


----------



## NZM (Aug 24, 2013)

I just installed a KMC Missinglink on my full 6800 drivetrain and it works great, I've put about 10 hours of riding so far without any issues. I purchased the link to save a little money, because all my local bike shops were charging $5 per chain pin, since they only have the DA9000 pins available at this time. Its hard to measure the link accurately but I'm confident the dimension of the KMC link are identical to the Shimano chain. When I have the bike up on a stand and looking at the link, I can see it roll smoothly through the cassette and pulleys. 

The package does say the link is "non-reusable" but that is questionable after I checked some other forums. I plan on reusing it.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

^ works great.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

The KMC site says that the M/L 11 connector is not compatible with a Shimano 11 speed chain.

M/L-11 » KMC Chain


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

This from KMC:

"The new X11SL x 116L chain is compatible with the Shimano 11 speed system. We have designed our chain so it can be compatible will all systems. For the MissingLink 11 as of right now it is only compatible with our chain and the campy 11 speed chain. As soon as we release an updated version compatible with all 11 speed chains we will update our website."


----------



## NZM (Aug 24, 2013)

At this time there are no link options available for the Ultegra 6800 Chain in the market. That's why I wrote about my experience trying out the M/L-11. If you're comfortable with that, you can use it, if not, you'll have to wait.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

If I may ask a complete noob question; what is the purpose of an aftermarket link? I am building my very first road bike and just purchased the 6800 group from Ribble. Trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks!


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

A link makes it easy to disconnect and reconnect the chain. Otherwise you would need a chain tool and a new link pin, (which presses in with the chain tool, like a rivet). Once a pin is removed it must be replaced with a new pin and pressed in with the tool. For example, when installing a new chain you need to size it first, install, then connect. The link makes it easy. Go to the Park Tool web site for instruction videos. 
A link just makes it easier. I have found it wears about twice as fast as a chain, so I normally replace the link one time without replacing the chain.
The Ultega 6800 11 speed group needs a different chain tool to reconnect the chain than the 10 and lower speeds. Also the hub on the rear wheel is larger than the 8-9-10 speed hubs.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

mmpotash said:


> A link makes it easy to disconnect and reconnect the chain. Otherwise you would need a chain tool and a new link pin, (which presses in with the chain tool, like a rivet). Once a pin is removed it must be replaced with a new pin and pressed in with the tool. For example, when installing a new chain you need to size it first, install, then connect. The link makes it easy. Go to the Park Tool web site for instruction videos.
> A link just makes it easier. I have found it wears about twice as fast as a chain, so I normally replace the link one time without replacing the chain.
> The Ultega 6800 11 speed group needs a different chain tool to reconnect the chain than the 10 and lower speeds. Also the hub on the rear wheel is larger than the 8-9-10 speed hubs.


Thank you Sir for the detailed explanation! I appreciate it. See, I would've thought a chain tool and pin would've been in a bag or basic tool kit. Although, it makes sense now especially when I was researching group sets and found out Campy's chain tool was nearly $200! 

Thanks for the heads up on the 6800 chain tool. Hopefully it's not too bad. Wheel sets/hubs, haven't gotten that far yet, well I have, but trying to pick around the dizzying array of choices.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

On my non 6800 chains, when replacing the chain I would size it down using the chain tool, (which comes on some multi-tools for far less than $200), put it on the bike and connect the ends with the link. The 8-9-10 chain tools should be able to push the pin out of a 11 speed chain, at least I've read that, but cannot install a pin, hence having a link would be nice. But, as of now, there isn't a link that fits the 6800, at least as far as the link manufacturers say.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

mmpotash said:


> On my non 6800 chains, when replacing the chain I would size it down using the chain tool, (which comes on some multi-tools for far less than $200), put it on the bike and connect the ends with the link. The 8-9-10 chain tools should be able to push the pin out of a 11 speed chain, at least I've read that, but cannot install a pin, hence having a link would be nice. But, as of now, there isn't a link that fits the 6800, at least as far as the link manufacturers say.


Thanks. I will keep an eye out for a link when one if/when it becomes available. For now, I will most likely get the Shimano tool (TL-CN28). Lot more reasonable in price than Campy $200! I can see the advantage of having such a link.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

If your using KMC or SRAM quick links whether they say non re-usable or not get a Park Tools MLP-1. This tool will easily pop open any quick link in a second so you can easily clean your chain.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

After posting this on another site's forum, this is the result:

Any quick-links for Shimano 11 speed chains yet?


----------



## NZM (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting that mmpotash. I'll take that as official news, the KMC Missinglink I installed is compatible.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

NZM said:


> I'll take that as official news, the KMC Missinglink I installed is compatible.


If they went through the hassle of printing it on the packaging I'd say so. Note that it's not reusable so it doesn't allow easy removal for cleaning of the chain.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

KMC updated their web site:

M/L-11 » KMC Chain


----------

